# Apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur



## BlueMoonFox (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok, so don’t need jeans or the fur, but I am looking for boots. I have a fantastic bantam roo who always makes sure his ladies are safe. Problem: he’s not the sharpest bulb in the cookie jar. 

Last year, despite having perches in their normal winter hangout (including a couple heated perches), Rooble decided standing in the snow and ice made more sense. He lost most of his toes to frost bite. Now with the looming winter we’re looking for options for our faithful idiot.

We saw that they make neoprene booties for chickens, but only standard size, not mini-roo. Can these be made and does anyone have any experience using booties for better or worse? Any other alternatives other than keeping him locked in the coop till May (not seriously an option)?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about being stuck between a rock and a hard place. If no one can come up with a pattern to use for him you can put a thick layer of straw down if they have a run they're confined to. 

And here I thought boys were the smarter ones.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said, straw or hay is a decent insulator. You only have one roo, correct? I could foresee some problems even with the neoprene boots. The Apple Bottom Jeans song always makes me think of the Tom Cruise character, Les Grossman.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> What Robin said, straw or hay is a decent insulator. You only have one roo, correct? I could foresee some problems even with the neoprene boots. The Apple Bottom Jeans song always makes me think of the Tom Cruise character, Les Grossman.


That's a song title?


----------



## BlueMoonFox (Mar 9, 2019)

Yeah, just one roo. They have an open back yard they run around in, but during fowl (pun intended) they hang out under the balcony/porch. It’s pretty protected from the weather. We’re making a covered run from the coop to the hangout. Definitely putting down some straw/wood shavings for feet comfort. I’m afraid our little guy is still too brave/dumb for his own good. Like they say, you can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's a song title?


A rap song, it was in a popular comedy movie.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

BlueMoonFox said:


> Yeah, just one roo. They have an open back yard they run around in, but during fowl (pun intended) they hang out under the balcony/porch. It's pretty protected from the weather. We're making a covered run from the coop to the hangout. Definitely putting down some straw/wood shavings for feet comfort. I'm afraid our little guy is still too brave/dumb for his own good. Like they say, you can't fix stupid.


Keep us posted.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Try Crazy K farm. https://crazy-k-farm.myshopify.com/products/birdy-bootie-hand-made-in-the-usa


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it to HC to know about something like that.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to have the website in my favorites because I bought from them before.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Those are interesting!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She probably has a ton of those informational websites.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We just need to come up with the next great chicken invention to make millions of dollars!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just need to be careful it's not a fad where it crashes and burns almost immediately after the introduction.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chicken fashion matters...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

An example of chicken fashion which has withstood the test of time!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, just nope.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, Poultry Judge, that's fancy. Mercy me, I just had the original Barbie and I didn't play with it. I'm not into dolls. I made a chicken sweater once. The nearly nekkid hen backed out the sweater and kept walking backwards. She wasn't impressed. It was similar to this [URL]https://www.instructables.com/Chicken-Sweater/

Darn I forgot the codes.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

I wish I could come up with something witty to say about this thread...

But I can't so I'll just sit back and smile...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I wish I could come up with something witty to say about this thread...
> 
> But I can't so I'll just sit back and smile...


Maybe it's time for an adult drink?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's a little known fact, that picture has been posted on the Forum before, (true), you could probably search it somehow. It involves Robin, however, she is very modest and won't take credit. She was the model for the Chicken Barbie! Everyone has some baggage from their past, that's why we drink now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> It's a little known fact, that picture has been posted on the Forum before, (true), you could probably search it somehow. It involves Robin, however, she is very modest and won't take credit. She was the model for the Chicken Barbie! Everyone has some baggage from their past, that's why we drink now!


Which it sounds like you're doing.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

No, not yet, ha ha, I was wondering when you would see that! You are so modest!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heaven help me, what have I done?


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Maybe it's time for an adult drink?


Way ahead of you!
Can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, somebody's gotta do it, it's not gonna drink itself!


----------

